# Potential TT Purchase - Now Purchased!



## ChrisLayton9 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi all

I have been looking for a TT for a while now as an upgrade to my 10 year old A3 (which has been golden).

I found one at a local Audi dealer to me with the below spec and wondered if this seems a good deal or not? I have been looking through various valuation websites and they do seem to undervalue the car so was looking for some thoughts.

I can't provide a link as they have taken it down whilst I have a deposit on it. But it is the below

65 plate Daytona grey s line 2 litre tfsi petrol
30k miles
Tech pack
Comfort and sound pack
Light package for the door sills 
Rear parking sensors
Arm rest
Heated front seats
Optional alloys (as pictured here https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTMwWDgwMA== ... d/$_86.JPG)

The price they had the car for was 18,990 but they have a black Friday event on which knocks 500 off used cars and after some negotiation I have got them to 18190 with a full tank of fuel (sprinkles on top).

This would come with a 2 year warranty, mot cover and roadside assistance. Also by playing the finance right I can get 2 services as well.

What are the thoughts on this?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I can't comment on the price, but the spec looks good - it has most of the important things and the two year warranty is good.

Check its had all its recall items/early faults done so that you don't have to discover them!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks nice but seen similar for 16k plus


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

See here


----------



## ChrisLayton9 (Nov 14, 2019)

I have seen those listings (been watching autotrader for a while. None have the spec of the one I have reserved at the moment.

Also thinking the services being included is practically a £500 saving?

Chris


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The contents of the Comport and Sound pack varies all the time but usually includes B&O and 2 or 3 other bits. Check what it includes - its probably several of the other options you've listed.
Price sounds a bit steep to me but you do get a few extras from the dealer. I'd check it against what's on Audi's Approved used site.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Remember depending on what you want can be retrofitted

https://www.hazzydayz.com/tt-mk3-8s-tts-8s-ttrs-8s---2015-123-c.asp


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

To be fair the service is worth £300 realistically plus the extra.

The warranty is worth it I suppose.

Like my car wasn't the cheapest but came with 3 year AA warranty, brand new MOT and literally just been serviced.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3672888671

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3685934676

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3734733336


----------



## ChrisLayton9 (Nov 14, 2019)

ZephyR2 said:


> The contents of the Comport and Sound pack varies all the time but usually includes B&O and 2 or 3 other bits. Check what it includes - its probably several of the other options you've listed.
> Price sounds a bit steep to me but you do get a few extras from the dealer. I'd check it against what's on Audi's Approved used site.


Yeah completely get this. I am more taking the price as 18,190 (with full tank of fuel) and then minus the services as they would need to be paid for anyway so when you take those off at £540 which the price for their service plan its gets to 17,645 and all of a sudden it doesn't look too bad? Unless I am being silly just trying to convince myself!



Basscube said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F283672888671
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3685934676
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3734733336


Appreciate the replies and you searching! They all are cheaper, but have either more miles/are diesel rather than petrol, I was told to avoid diesel due to whats been going on in terms of rules and cracking down on them but not too sure.

I also did look into the retro fitting, and bar the sat nav its pretty expensive! The sound pack over £2k!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I've got a diesel they'll be fine.

Worst case they will change the rules for new diesels and banning them from London etc.

Diesels will be around for years to come so don't worry it's just scare mongering.

I'd prefer a petrol if wasn't doing so many miles.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Get bang & olufsen as that's over 2k just by itself lol.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Either way it's your money. Did you say it was on finance ? If so it's only like an extra 20 a month lol.


----------



## ChrisLayton9 (Nov 14, 2019)

Basscube said:


> I've got a diesel they'll be fine.
> 
> Worst case they will change the rules for new diesels and banning them from London etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah completely my thoughts too I have no real worries about it, apart from seeing the scaremongering actually having an effect on the market as diesel prices much lower and they seem to be harder to sell not only for dealers, but also privately.



Basscube said:


> Either way it's your money. Did you say it was on finance ? If so it's only like an extra 20 a month lol.


I wasn't intending to finance, there is a bit of a flaw in their finance offerings as if I sign up to it but then pay off in the first 14 days (you get charged £4 a day interest in this period) you keep the services.

The finance offer they have is awful at 10.9%. What is an extra £20 per month sorry?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

If haven't got money up front a personal loan might offer better rates 

I meant 20 a month over 5 years is a grand (approx) so not the end of the world if you pay a grand over the odds if it's a decent motor


----------



## TTssTT (Nov 13, 2019)

Cant help but think the price is a touch high, but I guess it does have low mileage for its age.

Im always funny about cars with low mileage. Why is it low, has it been sat in dealership garages half its life? I guess with a TT theres a high chance that its been somebodys second car and I always lean towards the paranoia side :mrgreen:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Also a lot of people look at Mileage as the be all and end all when a car with low miles may not have been serviced correctly or mistreated and a car with high miles may have been driven down the motorway and never missed a service. It's a tricky one


----------



## TTssTT (Nov 13, 2019)

Basscube said:


> Also a lot of people look at Mileage as the be all and end all when a car with low miles may not have been serviced correctly or mistreated and a car with high miles may have been driven down the motorway and never missed a service. It's a tricky one


Thats how I feel, my car is 2015 and came with 68k on the clock. To me that means someone has enjoyed it on a regular basis and therefore less likely to be a tempramental one.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

TTssTT said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > Also a lot of people look at Mileage as the be all and end all when a car with low miles may not have been serviced correctly or mistreated and a car with high miles may have been driven down the motorway and never missed a service. It's a tricky one
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Basscube said:


> I've got a diesel they'll be fine.
> 
> Worst case they will change the rules for new diesels and banning them from London etc.
> 
> Diesels will be around for years to come so don't worry it's just scare mongering.


I wouldn't be so sure about that.
Bristol has just announced that all diesels cars (new and old) will be banned from its city centre at peak times from 2021, following similar clean air zone actions in London. Birmingham and Leeds are set to follow suit and have only been held up by problems with ANPR software. Other big city councils will follow in due course, like lemmings.

The science doesn't matter. The govt started the scare with diesel, and the ball is now rolling. Diesels are history and some manufacturers have already stopped making them. Having said that, petrol cars will probably be history with a decade or so too. The speed at which EV cars are going to take hold (of the new car market anyway) is going to take most people by surprise.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

TTssTT said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > Also a lot of people look at Mileage as the be all and end all when a car with low miles may not have been serviced correctly or mistreated and a car with high miles may have been driven down the motorway and never missed a service. It's a tricky one
> ...


That is certainly one interpretation!

When you trade-in your car, the dealer is primarily interested in 3 things: age, general condition ..and mileage.
Ok, service history too, but they seem to regard that as secondary in my experience.
These guys know what sells, and low mileage cars of a given age sell better that high mileage ones. End of.
An individual high mileage car might well be absolutely fine, but its a percentages game.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## TTssTT (Nov 13, 2019)

Blade Runner said:


> TTssTT said:
> 
> 
> > Basscube said:
> ...


I totally agree that they are far more marketable, but I also agree that 'low mileage = better' (from a customers point of view) is a myth. As I said a low mileage TT is likely to have been someones second car. But, for example, a low mileage A4 imo is more likely to have spent alot of time garaged due to fault finding missions then got rid of at the first opportunity.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

At the end of the day service history and receipts are the most important thing and how it drives.

People tend to be scared of high milers as back in the day a car wouldn't last to 100k and some people think this is still the case lol.

My friends A4 diesel did 280k miles before he got rid haha


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Whatever you get make sure it has all the options on you want.
TTS is realistic the min bar for a TT, the rest like colour is all subjective... I'd take condition over miles, saying that I've never bought used.


----------



## ChrisLayton9 (Nov 14, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> Whatever you get make sure it has all the options on you want.
> TTS is realistic the min bar for a TT, the rest like colour is all subjective... I'd take condition over miles, saying that I've never bought used.


Cheers for all the advice. Another one did come up for 900 more but a 16 plate with just 15k miles. Car was immaculate but didn't have heated seats (cruise control instead) and just seeing those two vents with no led seat indicator made it look empty! Couldn't help but think it would drive me mad that something is meant to be on them.

I am going to try a bit more haggling in the 65 plate see what I can do as that has the works in terms of what I was looking for.


----------



## Todd Hoffman (Nov 18, 2019)

I've been looking at Mk 3 TT's too recently and the price sounds about right for the spec, mileage and warranty etc.

On the used Audi site, hard to find a 2.0 petrol manual one (within 50 miles of London) that's not black or white for under £20,000 (unless you want red).

Link for anyone interested

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/pet ... ICE_SALE,U


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I swear that high miles TT has been on Autotrader for about a year now! (In that autotrader screenshots on 1st page of this post)

I recommend the B&O sound system it's really good. Mine has it but don't understand what the comport pack was for MY2016 so not sure if it was just an extra or part of a pack.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I second the B & O system.

Don't get me wrong, the standard sound system is reasonable but the crisp vocals and warm smooth bass makes it so much better. Plus doesn't really distort with higher levels unlike the basic.

I'd recommend going for reverse sensors and camera and the satnav and CarPlay is a must as makes the virtual cockpit come alive.

Also have heated seats too which work a treat especially now it's getting colder,

Only thing wish I did have was cruise control and perhaps front sensors as paranoid about catching front bumper on a kerb so leave my @rse stocking out a foot just in case lol.


----------



## ChrisLayton9 (Nov 14, 2019)

Todd Hoffman said:


> I've been looking at Mk 3 TT's too recently and the price sounds about right for the spec, mileage and warranty etc.
> 
> On the used Audi site, hard to find a 2.0 petrol manual one (within 50 miles of London) that's not black or white for under £20,000 (unless you want red).
> 
> ...


Yeah the grey does seem a lot harder to come by, guess because it was an option colour. What is putting you off the 1.8L?



Basscube said:


> I second the B & O system.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the standard sound system is reasonable but the crisp vocals and warm smooth bass makes it so much better. Plus doesn't really distort with higher levels unlike the basic.
> 
> ...


The 65 plate I have been looking at just seems to have the sensors rather than the visual aid too. Is there an easy way of telling if it has car play? It doesn't affect me as I have an android which tbh when I hooked it up to the car seemed pretty good.

Not too fussed on cruise control as my work commute is soon to be 2 miles a day, so pointless for me!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

ChrisLayton9 said:


> Todd Hoffman said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking at Mk 3 TT's too recently and the price sounds about right for the spec, mileage and warranty etc.
> ...


----------



## Todd Hoffman (Nov 18, 2019)

ChrisLayton9 said:


> Yeah the grey does seem a lot harder to come by, guess because it was an option colour. What is putting you off the 1.8L?


Nothing really to be honest, I was looking at 1.8's last night also.
Having driven a 2.0 new MX5 recently just got in to my head the heavier TT would benefit from the extra grunt.
A test drive of both models cover this.

A question to confirm please, replies on Google weren't 100% convincing, can parking sensors be turned off/muted - talking rear ones so believe there isn't a button on the dash to disable. Thanks.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Todd Hoffman said:


> ChrisLayton9 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the grey does seem a lot harder to come by, guess because it was an option colour. What is putting you off the 1.8L?
> ...


The 1.8 is still very drivable. Obvious not as quick as the 2 litre but a nippy car in its own right.


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

Basscube said:


> I second the B & O system.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the standard sound system is reasonable but the crisp vocals and warm smooth bass makes it so much better. Plus doesn't really distort with higher levels unlike the basic.
> 
> ...


That's my experience too. I have the B&O, reverse sensors and sat nav. But Car Play may not be an option - it wasn't offered before MY17, was it?

I have found the Audi sat nav (irritatingly not standard) to be much better than I expected. Of course the integration with virtual cockpit is fantastic. The surprise is that after fitting a SIM card, the online traffic service is pretty good and it really does route around traffic well.

I haven't got heated seats. I'd say they are vital if you have full leather seats but if the car has leather/alcantara, it's not important. Alcantara doesn't feel cold to sit on.

Cruise control was an extra before mid 2016 and my car missed out too. I wish it hard it, but no TT has active cruise so it's never as good as it could have been.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I just find it odd that a car like this doesn't have cruise as standard.

I've owned cars 12 years older that has it as standard. Even my old companies [email protected] Megane estate had it lol.


----------



## TTssTT (Nov 13, 2019)

Basscube said:


> I just find it odd that a car like this doesn't have cruise as standard.
> 
> I've owned cars 12 years older that has it as standard. Even my old companies [email protected] Megane estate had it lol.


Mine has cruise control but I couldnt believe it that it didnt have auto climate control on a £45k car! I didnt even check it in the specs before buying it, I just assumed it would have it.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

TTssTT said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> > I just find it odd that a car like this doesn't have cruise as standard.
> ...


I do agree it's so old fashioned. Mine has digital climate control rather than AC. Find the whole concept bizarre. Think most people would pay slightly extra if it was fitted to their car. Especially on the TTS and TTRS


----------



## TTssTT (Nov 13, 2019)

Basscube said:


> TTssTT said:
> 
> 
> > Basscube said:
> ...


It should be standard on those models, it was standard on the Ford Edge I looked at a while back...


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

100% mate.

Even our old megane pool car at work had cruise control and climate control.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

This is marketing. A Ford needs to be loaded to sell because buyers are looking for value. Whereas TT buyers are attracted by performance and image. They can then upsell you on other features.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's marketing for sure, but it's brand image and misplace self value. Nothing to do with Audi buyers are looking for performance. If that was the case Audi wouldn't have the 1.8 or base 2.0T in the range as they wouldn't sell.

If you don't like it use the only option you have, vote with your feet and keep the wallet closed. Buy something else.


----------



## ChrisLayton9 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi all, looking to resurrect this post!

I kept my eye on the TT which I mentioned originally. 65 plate 2.0 litre S Line in Daytona grey with 30500 miles. Over Christmas the dealer clearly struggled trying to sell the car and the price got reduced several times. First to 17990, then to 17490 and finally to 16,490 and I had to pounce. After some negotiation I got an extra 200 off and by playing the finance system right I can still get 2 free Audi services by taking out a pcp and paying it off immediately within the 14 day cooling period.

I now have the pre-sale agreement in place (can still back out) - but it seems a very low price for the car and the spec direct from Audi and with the following options; RS 19 inch wheels, tech pack inc nav, b+o sound system, rear acoustic parking system and heated front seats.

I have looked everywhere, but this does seem a very competitive deal.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

I do think it's a good price. I paid considerably more than that in November for a 16 plate with 27000 miles. Mine has quattro and S-tronic which goes some way to explaining the price but if you're not bothered about those then this looks very good.


----------



## ChrisLayton9 (Nov 14, 2019)

simestt said:


> I do think it's a good price. I paid considerably more than that in November for a 16 plate with 27000 miles. Mine has quattro and S-tronic which goes some way to explaining the price but if you're not bothered about those then this looks very good.


I have tried to beat it/find similar but cannot find anything near - especially from a main dealer! Yeah Quattro and S Tronic would explain the difference there and whilst I would like them, I think I want to try without first especially at this price. Can always look for those next time!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## ChrisLayton9 (Nov 14, 2019)

So after years of looking I bit the bullet and collected my first TT today

Thanks for all the help and advice from all who replied to my original post


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

congrats!! 8)
tell us the specs


----------



## ChrisLayton9 (Nov 14, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> congrats!! 8)
> tell us the specs


Hi Kevin

Specs below!

2.0 litre TFSI
Daytona grey
19 inch RS alloys
Tech Pack
Comfort and sound pack
Acoustic rear parking
Heated front seats

Pretty decent spec for what I was after!

Looking forward to playing over the next few weeks!


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

congratulations! 
very similar to mine in colour and spec but I went for a TDI S-line
seems a very good price actually as I paid a fair bit more albeit for a 66 plate (also from main dealer with 2 years extended warranty)
My first TT too after golfs.
Definitely not many cars around when you have certain specs, mileage and colours you want.
The door illumination, puddle lights etc (not standard) does annoy me as my dads old 2000 1.8T A6 Avant was better specced in lots of ways :roll:


----------



## ChrisLayton9 (Nov 14, 2019)

blackvalver said:


> congratulations!
> very similar to mine in colour and spec but I went for a TDI S-line
> seems a very good price actually as I paid a fair bit more albeit for a 66 plate (also from main dealer with 2 years extended warranty)
> My first TT too after golfs.
> ...


Thank you and to you too being another new owner!

Completely agree on the spec point - took me so long to find one with tech pack, comfort and sound plus heated seats. Whilst the heated seats may seem pointless on the alcantara there was something with my OCD not liking the digital dials being blank where the seat icon should be.

Spent so long trying to convince myself on the price but think it was a good deal, even the salesman did seem shocked at price/spec (cutting through his classic salesman lingo) when I called to enquire about the car as it was at a sister site so not one he had directly seen prior to him moving it to his branch for me.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

ChrisLayton9 said:


> blackvalver said:
> 
> 
> > congratulations!
> ...


Congrats. In this weather heated seats (even with alcantara centres) certainly don't seem pointless to me! I dont feel too bad having this little luxury when you can find plenty of people moaning about not having a heated steering wheel...


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

ChrisLayton9 said:


> when I called to enquire about the car as it was at a sister site so not one he had directly seen prior to him moving it to his branch for me.


same for me! - mine came down from Liverpool to Milton Keynes


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> Congrats. In this weather heated seats (even with alcantara centres) certainly don't seem pointless to me! I dont feel too bad having this little luxury when you can find plenty of people moaning about not having a heated steering wheel...


I leave my heated seats on all the time whilst it's cold. Interesting - the driver's side seat always stays as it was set - the passenger side always turns off with the vehicle.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

RobinHelsby said:


> I leave my heated seats on all the time whilst it's cold. Interesting - the driver's side seat always stays as it was set - the passenger side always turns off with the vehicle.


Makes sense. Since driver seat is always occupied. You can turn your heated seat off. You cant be expected to arch across the dashboard to turn the passenger heated seats once no one is sitting anymore.

Prevents unnecessary heating of empty seat.


----------

